# Melchior



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I am preparing to do a Toastmaster speech on him and had always been led to believe he had the biggest heldentenor voice of all time, but apparently that was not exactly accurate. Unlike many heldentenors he never pushed the voice or "sang loud" but his voice was similar to Nilsson in being very focused and steely and full of squillo so it just cut through the orchestra like a knife through butter. Unlike Nilsson his voice recorded very well. He gave a recital on the radio at 70 and lost his place as he couldn't hear the orchestra BUT his voice sounded exactly the same as it did when he first sang with Flagstad back in the 1930's. He married three times and between wives he had boyfriends. He was told he should give something to Wagner after all that Wagner gave him so he bequeathed all of his big game trophies to Wagner College.


----------

